# Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer



## relgeitz (5. Juli 2010)

*Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hallo ihre Audiophilen ^^ 

Ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe... wie ihr mich kennt brauche ich nicht das Beste vom Besten, und auch nicht das Teuerste vom Teuersten 

Da ich in kürze umziehe, und dort auch sowas wie ein Wohnzimmer habe, überlege ich mir für Fernseher und PS3 ein eigenes Soundsystem anzuschaffen 

Bisher laufen beide über die TV internen Boxen, und klingen, ja... klingen halt, sagen wir man hört was 

TV ist ein LG 32LG3500, hab jetzt leider keine Ahnung was ich da für Anschlüsse zur Verfügung habe... bin noch auf Arbeit. TV schaue ich derzeit über den integrierten Reciever.

Meine Fragen wären halt mal: 
Was würde mich so ein System kosten (sollte schon mehrere Jahre halten)?

Kann man schon für 200 Euro was gutes kriegen (P/L)? 

2.1 oder 5.1? (vor allem hinsichtlich 200 Euro)

Muss ich auf zwei Anschlussmöglichkeiten achten wegen der PS3? Oder wie läuft das anschließen? Würde gerne Kabelsalat und usw. vermeiden - kenn das von meinen Eltern. 


Vll ist noch ganz interessant wie der Raum aussieht: 30qm, steht nur eine Couch, ein Teppich, und halt ein Tisch drinnen, das System und der Fernseher würde in einer Wohnzimmerlandschaft stehen - die Möbel sind aus Holz. 

Hab mich natürlich selbst wieder ein bissl umgesehen: 
5.1
Heimkino-Set Kompakt 30: Micro-Format mit Maxi-Sound von Lautsprecher Teufel
(soll ja die P/L Marke ab 100 Euro sein, als vll ist ja das was) 

Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 100

oder ein Edifier 5.1 System... konnte jetzt keines bei Geizhals.at finden 

2.1
Lautsprecher Teufel Concept C 200 USB
Edifier S530 Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Danke schonmal für die Top Beratung  

LG
Relgeitz

PS: Probehören wird wohl schwierig, Teufel zB gibts ja nicht im Laden zum Anhören.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Die Systeme sind allesamt eher nix für ein 30qm Wohnzimmer. Da würde ich dir raten, erstmal auf Stereo zu setzen und zu günstigen Stand-Lautsprechern (Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 zb.) und zu einem gebrauchten A/V-Receiver zu greifen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Jep.
Mein Vorschlag wäre nach und nach aufzurüsten. Also erstmal mit 2.0 anfangen und 4.0 und 5.0 und schließlich 5.1 Aufzurüsten.

Wenn's anfänglich günstig bleiben soll, würde ich folgendes empfehlen:

*Schritt 1)*
*Lautsprecher:* Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 oder Magnat Monitor 220 bei ebay/amazon etc für 60-90€ kaufen.
*Günstiger Einstiegsreceiver:* Onkyo TX-SR 307 für ab 159€

*Schritte nachfolgend 2-4)*
*Lautpsrecher:* Magnat Monitor Supreme 800, Magnat Monitor Center 250, Magnat Sub 201A oder Sub 301A


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Bei 200e auf keine  Fall 5.1 nehmen - da "hast" du dann 5.1, aber was für welches...  

bei 2.0/2.1 musst Du halt schauen: man kann aktive Boxen nehmen, aber nur, wenn der TV einen analogen UND regelbaren Soundausgang hat, denn ne Fernbedienung haben solche Boxen selten - wenn Du welche mit FB findest, wäre das natürlich kein Problem.

Gebrauchtkauf ginge auch, und dann erstmal nur 2.0, aber bei 200€ würd ich ehrlich gesagt lieber ein aktives Boxenset kaufen und WENN dann mal genug Kohle da ist: das set verkaufen und Receiver und 5.1 boxen kaufen. Mit 300€ säh es schon besser aus.


----------



## Pravasi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ja. 200€ sind nicht die richtige Ausgangsbasis um so ein Projekt zu beginnen!
Stereo als Gebrauchtteile und dann mal mit 300€ anfangen,da kannst du schon ne Menge richtige Freude kriegen. Nicht nur irgendeinen mehr schlecht als recht inprovisierten Murks.

Als Kölner schaue ich gerne bei Kleinanzeigen bei kalaydo.de | kostenlos privat Anzeigen inserieren. kalaydo.de Kleinanzeigen rein.
Gibt es bestimmt auch in anderen Städten.
Wenn man etwas flexibel ist,kann man grade in die Jahre gekommende Kompenenten zum absoluten Spottpreis abgreifen. 20% vom Neupreis für Geräte denen 10 Jahre Alter egal sind,sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Jep oder auch ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten, war jetzt leider beruflich unterwegs, aber das Thema ist für mich nicht gestorben  

hmm...

@herb: 
Fernbedienung ist sicher keine schlechte Idee. Hab ich derzeit auch bei meinem Edifier C2, schon sehr praktisch, obwohl ich nicht weit weg sitze vom Verstärker - beim Fernseher sicher noch wertvoller so ein Teil  

@all
Also ich denke auch das ein 5.1 für 200 Euro etwas wenig sind. Von Teufel wurde mir nun vermehrt abgeraten, sollen schlecht verarbeitet sein, schlechtes P/L haben, und vor allem die Lautsprecher sind sehr mikrig für den Preis. 

Die "Nach-und-Nach-kaufen" Idee finde ich ganz gut, so hab ich mir das eigentlich vorgestellt. Nur bin ich nicht so der Freund von gebrauchten Sachen, man weiß nie, was der Vorbesitzer damit aufgeführt hat. 

Was muss ich bei einem Reciever beachten? Als Fernbedienung sollte dabei sein, 5.1 Anschlüsse... aber welche? Und was sonst noch? Watt kA. Bei Geizhals kann man ja auch HDMI usw. einstellen, für was brauch ich da HDMI? 

Brauch ich einen Sub? kann man eigentlich auch 4.1 oder 3.1 machen? und bringt das was? 

hätte mir das jetzt so vorgestellt: 
Magnat Monitor 200 2x : 140 Euro (gibts bei mir um die Ecke)
nen Reciever... ca. 150 Euro (wie gesagt, kA wonach ich da suchen muss, oder auf was ich da achten sollte)

Gibt es noch was anderes als die Magnats? vll noch was billigeres? 

Hab mich jetzt etwas auf DER Kleinanzeige in Österreich BAZAR Kleinanzeigen, Gratis inserieren, Privatinserate, Gebrauchtwagen, Immobilien, Mietwohnungen, Wohnung, Haus, Haustiere, Instrumente Online und Zeitung geschaut... aber kA nach was ich da genau suchen soll.. boxen, lautsprecher, soundsystem, bringt jetzt nicht wirklich viel...
EDIT:
was sagt ihr zu dem: http://www.bazar.at/index.php?ren=bz&cat_id=7&subcat_id=10&ad_id=2735445


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> hätte mir das jetzt so vorgestellt:
> nen Reciever... ca. 150 Euro (wie gesagt, kA wonach ich da suchen muss, oder auf was ich da achten sollte)


Sieh mal was ich dir im ersten Post geschrieben hab. Da hast auch nen Receiver. Günstiger geht's leider net.



> Magnat Monitor 200 2x : 140 Euro (gibts bei mir um die Ecke)


Ich hab meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 für 135€ inkl Versand bei Amazon gekauft.  Daher finde ich die 140€ etwas teuer. 

A_FIRE_INSIDE1988 hat mit seine Magnat 220 für 65€ überlassen.


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Sieh mal was ich dir im ersten Post geschrieben hab. Da hast auch nen Receiver. Günstiger geht's leider net.



Okay... hmm... würd gern selbst noch ein bissl schauen, bzw. bei gebrauchtmärken - deswegen auch meine frage, auf was ich da schauen muss. Was ich für Anschlüsse brauche, bzw. haben sollte (auch für die Zukunft). Kannst du mir das bitte vll noch schreiben? 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 für 135€ inkl Versand bei Amazon gekauft.  Daher finde ich die 140€ etwas teuer.
> 
> A_FIRE_INSIDE1988 hat mit seine Magnat 220 für 65€ überlassen.



erm... sry 140 das Paar, einer 69 Euro, bei so einem Audiohändler in Graz (AUT). Reichen da die 200er oder die soll ich lieber gleich die 220er kaufen? Wobei ich Letztere nirgends neu finde.


----------



## sleek (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Auch KaiHd7960xx meinte den Paarpreis. zur zeit ist das paar ja für 170 euro zu haben. 
die 220er sind glaub ich die alte serie, die 200er hingegen die neuen. kannste ja wenn du standboxen hast als rears nehmen (obwohl da auch die 100er langen würden).


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



sleek schrieb:


> Auch KaiHd7960xx meinte den Paarpreis. zur zeit ist das paar ja für 170 euro zu haben.
> die 220er sind glaub ich die alte serie, die 200er hingegen die neuen. kannste ja wenn du standboxen hast als rears nehmen (obwohl da auch die 100er langen würden).



naja ich hab die für 140 in Österreich nirgends billiger gefunden. Die 100er reichen auch? Meist du die hier? Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 Kompaktlautsprecher Paar schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich - das würde ca. 50 Euro sparen. Ist der Unterschied merklich? Gibt es außer Magnat auch noch andere Hersteller? Jedoch scheinen die gut zu sein, werden eigentlich immer empfohlen. 

Die Infos wegen dem Reviever wären noch interessant   

Ach ja, ein Freund hat sich vor ca. nen halben Jahr dieses Logitech Z-5500 gekauft - was haltet ihr von dem? (hab es selbst noch nicht gehört)


----------



## sleek (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

zur zeit habe ich als rearlautsprecher solche in der größe der magnat monitor 100. die langen mir als rears vollkommen, sind allerdings (wenn auch nur übergangsweise bis standboxen kommen) als frontlautsprecher eher wenig geeignet. da fehlts einfach an gehalt. 
persönlich spiele auch ich mit dem gedanken auf die magnat monitors umzurüsten, da ich meine eltax silverstone 5.0 lautsprecher in rente schicken möchte (vor 6 jahren für 50 euro bei ebay ergattert), da mein onkyo receiver eigentlich besseres verdient hat.
hatte eigentlich immer an die heco victa serie gedacht, aber komme so langsam davon weg. vielleicht halten meine eltax aber auch noch 2 jahre durch und dann meld ich mich mal bei nubert.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Das Z5500 schlägst du mit den Supreme100 und nem Ultrabillgverstärker locker. Zum Musikhören ungeeignet, für Filme und Spiele mag es für manche Ausreichend sein bis man ne kleine Anlage mit Regal- oder Standboxen und einem relativ guten Receiver gehört hat .

In Punkto Receiver würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal den Onkyo TX-R308 und eventuell auch noch den 508 anschauen. Etwas teurer als dein Limit, aber den kannste locker nen bisschen länger nutzen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> erm... sry 140 das Paar, einer 69 Euro, bei so einem Audiohändler in Graz (AUT). Reichen da die 200er oder die soll ich lieber gleich die 220er kaufen? Wobei ich Letztere nirgends neu finde.



Die 220er sind die Vorgänger der 200er.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz sind 140€/Paar *VIEL* zu teuer!
Hier bei Amazon bekommst du das Paar für 98€!


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die 220er sind die Vorgänger der 200er.
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz sind 140€/Paar *VIEL* zu teuer!
> Hier bei Amazon bekommst du das Paar für 98€!



Zöscher & Söhne Ges.m.b.H. ich meinte den Shop hier. Sieht mir eher nach Stückpreis aus, als nach dem Paar - irre ich mich da? Paar wäre natürlich hammer mit 70 Euzen. Wäre mit den Reciever nur knapp über meinem Budget. 

Was ist wenn ich mir die 100er jetzt derweil für die Front kaufe, und dann die 200er nachkaufe, und die 100er dann nach hinten verlege? Und dazwischen oder am Schluss noch die Magnat Supreme Center, oder die Magnat Needle Alu Center.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Das ist tatsächlich Stückpreis, steht ja auch so in der Artikelbeschreibung die mich allerdings irgendwie stutzig macht, denn die Supreme 200 sind keine Standlautsprecher. Naja, wie auch immer, warum bestellst du nicht einfach bei Amazon wenn du sie dort für 98€ bekommst?

Du kannst natürlich erstmal zu den 100ern greifen und später die Front durch die 200er ersetzen und dann die 100er hinten nehmen. Aber erwarte von den 100ern nicht zu viel, für nen halbwegs brauchbaren Grundton sind die einfach viel zu klein. Also als Hauptlautsprecher würde ich absolut nicht unter den Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 anfangen. Die 100er brauchen meiner Meinung nach zwingend einen Sub als Unterstützung im Tiefton wenn man die als Stereo-Lautsprecher-Paar einsetzen will.

Die 42Hz untere Grenzfrequenz wie bei Magnat angegeben bekommen die nie im Leben hin. Die Monitor 220 schaffte bei mir mit Ach und Krach 75Hz bei -3dB, da wird die Monitor Supreme 100 höchstens bis 90-100Hz runter kommen was dann doch schon recht dünn klingt.

Spare nicht am falschen Ende! Steck lieber mehr Geld in die Lautsprecher als in den Receiver, die Lautsprecher machen zusammen mit der Raumakustik gut 95% des Klanges aus.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Also, wenn du bei Amazon bestellst bekommst du ja schon das Paar Magnat Monitor Supreme 800 (Standlautsprecher) für 135€ inkl Versand. Da sind das Paar Monitor Supreme 200 für 140€ völlig uninteressant..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

eben, und wenn Kai sein Review endlich mal macht fällt die Entscheidung sicher noch leichter


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ja sorry..^^ bin immer nur kurz on und eigentlich in der Urlaubsvorbereitung+WM-Fieber..^^ Hab aber heute ne Menge CDs gekauft, mit denen ich die Supreme 800er füttern werde. ^^ 

Unter anderem FooFighters, Fettes Brot, Blur, The Hives, The Kooks, jede Menge 80er, Soundtracks (z.B. Gladiator, Braveheart..) und auf Anfrage auch irgend was HipHop haltiges (bin ja persönlich nicht mehr der Fan von).


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Naja, wie auch immer, warum bestellst du nicht einfach bei Amazon wenn du sie dort für 98€ bekommst?



Ich denk, ich werd da morgen mal anrufen, und einfach fragen - die paar Minuten hab ich auch, wenn ich dafür 30 Euro spare ^^ - ansonsten, bestelle ich natürlich bei Amazon, vorausgesetzt die liefern die Dinger nach Österreich (Speditionsware). 




a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die 100er brauchen meiner Meinung nach zwingend einen Sub als Unterstützung im Tiefton wenn man die als Stereo-Lautsprecher-Paar einsetzen will.



Ich hab grad gelesen, die hinteren Lautsprecher müssen nicht so leistungsstark wie die Frontlautsprecher sein. Da könnten doch die 100er reichen oder? 

Wenn ich einen Sub brauche, welchen könnte ihr mir da empfehlen... wie gesagt, sollte nicht zu teuer sein. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die 42Hz untere Grenzfrequenz wie bei Magnat angegeben bekommen die nie im Leben hin. Die Monitor 220 schaffte bei mir mit Ach und Krach 75Hz bei -3dB, da wird die Monitor Supreme 100 höchstens bis 90-100Hz runter kommen was dann doch schon recht dünn klingt.



... sry null Plan von Audio... 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Spare nicht am falschen Ende! Steck lieber mehr Geld in die Lautsprecher als in den Receiver, die Lautsprecher machen zusammen mit der Raumakustik gut 95% des Klanges aus.



Zum Reciever hätte ich noch eine Frage: 

Reciever = Verstärker oder nicht? 

Ich finde den von euch vorgeschlagenen Reciever bei Geizhals nicht unter 200 Euro (in/nach Österreich)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Receiver = Verstärker + Spanien


----------



## relgeitz (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Receiver = Verstärker + Spanien



Spanien?


----------



## querinkin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

AV-Receiver ? Wikipedia

Ein Receiver hat, unter Anderem, einen Verstärker integriert. Receiver bieten meist die Möglichkeit Surround zu betreiben. Es gibt aber auch Stereo-Receiver. Mit dem Stereo-Receiver kannst du, im Vergleich zu einem reinen Stereo-Verstärker, noch zusätzlich Radio (integrierter Empfänger) hören. Das ist nur aus rein soundtechnischer Sicht betrachtet. Wie du auf der Wikiseite zum AV-Receiver lesen kannst, hat ein solcher Receiver noch weitere Funktionen.


----------



## Chrismettal (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ein Receiver kann neben Verstärken hauptsächlich "durchschleifen"
also deine eingangsgeräte schliesst du daran (pc, Ps3, Dvd player etc)
und dann deine anlage und deinem Fernseher (wenn dein receiver Video hat natürlich ) an.

Also ist sozusagen der Receiver die zentrale zwichen In-  und Out-put ^^


----------



## sleek (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



relgeitz schrieb:


> Spanien?



frag ich mich auch noch immer...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



relgeitz schrieb:


> Spanien?



Upps..^^ War wohl am telefonieren in dem Moment..  Sollte Radio heißen..


----------



## querinkin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Da sind wohl deine übersinnlichen Fähigkeiten kurz zum Vorschein getrenten. Du wusstest bereits vor dem Spiel wer gewinnt!


----------



## 1821984 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Erklärung zum Reciever:

Wie schon gesagt, ist ein Reciever die Schaltzentrale der TV-Hifi Kombi! Reciever sollten heute eine 5.1 Raumklang erzeugen können. Die in Stereo gibt es vielleicht sind aber keine Rede wert.
Folgende Ausstattung sollte so ein Reciever min. Vorweisen:

-Lautsprecherklemmen sollten schraubbare sein und kein billigkram zum fest klippen!
  2x Front (rechts/links) ewt. 4x für eine A-B Schaltung ist aber schnickschnack
  2x Rear (rechts/links)
  1x Center
  1x Subwoofer Pre-Out (keine normalen Lautsprecherklemmen)

-HDMI macht nur sinn, wenn der Reciever das Soundsignal auch abgreifen kann und nicht nur   durchschleift, weil sonst kann man auch direkt an TV gehen! Diese Funktion ist aber in der Regel nur bei Recievern zu finden, deren preis etwas höher liegt. 

-Soundprogramme (Mehrkanalton)
  Dolby Digital (erkennt der Reciever automatisch bei richtiger Quelle wie DVD)
  Pro-Logik Programme (der Reciever erzeigt aus einem Stereosignal ein 5.1 Raumklang)
  Stereo haben die natürlich auch

-Leistung ist völlig irrelevant!!! bei einem 5.1 system hast du für den Bass meistens einen aktiv Subwoofer und der versorgt sich selbst mit Leistung. Angaben wie 100 watt pro Kanal sind überzogen und entsprechen nur der Wirklichkeit, wenn man min. 1500€ für son Teil ausgibt. Realistisch sind 5x 30Watt Dauerleistung. Merksatz: Ein Reciever/Verstärker kann nur soviel Leistung ausgeben, wie er aufnimmt. Also wenn als stromverbrauch 200 watt angegeben sind, wird dieses Gerät so ca. 5x30 Watt haben. 100 Watt sind nur bei kurzen Lastspitzen möglich. 
Das mir den Wattzahlen hört sich wenig an, ist aber völlig ausreichend um seine Nachbarn und auch Mitmenschen auf der anderen Strassenseite zu ärgern oder sich selbst das Gehör weg zu pusten!!!

- Eingänge
   Mehrere Digitaleingänge für Sound (Optisch und/oder Koaxial) für DVD/PS3 usw.
   HDMI hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben. Meistens sind es aber 2/3 eingänge und 1 Ausgang
   Analog Eingänge für CD/Tape oder was es sonst noch so gibt. Phone ewt. für Plattenspieler

-Ausgänge
   1x HDMI 
   1x Rec-out (um das Soundsignal weiter zugeben)
   1x Monitor-out (analog)

Gut ist es auch, wenn man noch ne Steckdose für kleinverbraucher hinten dran hat, für so sachen wie DVD-Player. Die Steckdosen sind meistens nur bis zu einer Leistungaufnahme von 20-40Watt gedacht. Also keine PS3 ran. Aber dann steht der DVD-Player nur auf Stand-by, wenn der Reciever an ist.

Wenn du dir nach und nach alles kaufen willst, also Reciever und Lautsprecher, überlege dir vorher welche Lautsprecher da später ran sollen, weil die auch eine empfohlene min. Leistung fordern und zu wenig leistung schlechter ist als zu viel!!!

Wenn ich was vergessen habe oder doch falsch liegen sollte bitte ich um entschuldigung, war nen langer tag heute!!!


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



1821984 schrieb:


> Erklärung zum Reciever:



Also herzlichen danke für den Post, ich glaub jetzt kenn ich mich schon ein bissl besser aus. Jedoch macht sich auch neuerliche Verwirrung breit... 

Bei PS3 und SAT-Receiver (derzeit im TV eingebaut), wird auch das Video-Signal (HDMI) am Receiver angeschlossen? o.O deswegen brauche ich die HDMI Anschlüsse am Receiver? Wie soll ich das machen wenn der SAT-Receiver im TV eingebaut ist? TV-Signal -> Receiver -> zurück zum TV o.O 

Hab hier mal ne Skizze vom Wohnzimmer gemacht, die drei Varianten (blau, grün und rot) sind in Anschlüsse angegeben. Drumherum der Raumplan. Wie gesagt, der Raum ist derzeit noch leer  

Rot: 
Video und Audio von PS3 und SAT gehen an den TV, der gibt das Audiosignal weiter an den Receiver. 

Grün:
Video und Audio gehen von PS3 und SAT direkt an den Receiver und werden von dem an den Fernseher weitergegeben. 

Blau: 
Sound geht an den Receiver, Video an den Fernseher (HDMI)

Ich denke das HDMI Signal wäre halt wichtig, weil (hoffentlich) zukünftiger Standard, und Qualität. Aber HDMI ist ja Sound+Video so weit ich weiß... ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hi,
deine Zeichnung ist soweit korrekt. 
Wenn du einen Receiver mit HDMI 1.3a oder 1.4 hast, kannst du einfach alle Geräte per HDMI an den Receiver anschließen und eineiniges HDMI Kabel (HDMI.OUT) an den TV weiterleiten. Ansonsten ist es richtig, dass du alle Endgeräte für die Soundwiederhabe per Stereocinch-Kabel an den Receiver anschließen musst. 

PS.
Fotos von den Rückseiten deiner Geräte (zwecks Anschlussmöglichkeiten-Übersicht) wären auch gut.


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Hi,
> deine Zeichnung ist soweit korrekt.
> Wenn du einen Receiver mit HDMI 1.3a oder 1.4 hast, kannst du einfach alle Geräte per HDMI an den Receiver anschließen und eineiniges HDMI Kabel (HDMI.OUT) an den TV weiterleiten. Ansonsten ist es richtig, dass du alle Endgeräte für die Soundwiederhabe per Stereocinch-Kabel an den Receiver anschließen musst.



Also brauche ich einen AV-Receiver mit mind. 2-3 HDMI Eingängen, und mind. 1x HDMI Ausgang. 5x Audioklammern, 1x Subwooferklammer, noch was? 

Wenn ich zB die PS3 per HDMI an den Fernseher anstecke, und Audio an die einfach den Receiver, dann hab ich Sound aus der 5.1 und HD Video am TV? 



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> PS.
> Fotos von den Rückseiten deiner Geräte (zwecks Anschlussmöglichkeiten-Übersicht) wären auch gut.



Okay. liefere ich am Nachmittag, bin grad noch in der Arbeit  (SAT-)Receiver hab ich jedoch noch nicht, und die ganzen Lautsprecher auch nicht (deswegen gibt es ja den Thread)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> Also brauche ich einen AV-Receiver mit mind. 2-3 HDMI Eingängen, und mind. 1x HDMI Ausgang. 5x Audioklammern, 1x Subwooferklammer, noch was?


Nein du kannst ja auch alles doppelt anschließen, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist. Also jeweils ein Video-Kabel (HDMI,Scart,S-VHS etc..) zum TV und jeweils ein Audio-Kabel (Stereo-Cinch) zum AVR-Receiver. So mach ich's auch.


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Nein du kannst ja auch alles doppelt anschließen, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist. Also jeweils ein Video-Kabel (HDMI,Scart,S-VHS etc..) zum TV und jeweils ein Audio-Kabel (Stereo-Cinch) zum AVR-Receiver. So mach ich's auch.



aha okay, hmm... weil ich möcht nichts doppelt kaufen, das des dann wieder ewig im keller schimmelt.

vom receiver her, hätte ich mir den hier rausgesucht: 
http://194.177.130.254/webshopat/shop/redirect.aspx?iNr=115187&engine=GEIZHALS.AT

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Relgeitz, mach dein Ding alleine. Meine Zeit ist zu kostbar als, dass ich sie in deinen Thread investiere. Ich hab dir diesen Receiver schon ganz am Anfang gepostet, sogar zu nem besseren Preis. 

Ich hab echt besseres zu tun...


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Relgeitz, mach dein Ding alleine. Meine Zeit ist zu kostbar als, dass ich sie in deinen Thread investiere. Ich hab dir diesen Receiver schon ganz am Anfang gepostet, sogar zu nem besseren Preis.
> 
> Ich hab echt besseres zu tun...



erm sry? ich denke man merkt, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht mit dem thema auskennen, und für jede hilfe wirklich dankbar bin. wenn du mir nicht mehr helfen ist, ist das völlig für mich okay, wie auch ich beratest du leute in deiner freizeit, die solltest du auch nach deinen ermessen einsetzen. trotzdem danke nochmal für deine hilfe 

mir wär´ jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen, dass ich das gleiche gerät wie du gepostet habe - vom preis mal abgesehen. jetzt weiß ich zumindest nach was ich suchen muss, und bin zum gleichen ergebnis gekommen wie du  

vom preis her, hab ich keine gerät um 160euro gefunden, keines dieses herstellers, und schon gar keins das nach österreich geliefert wird.


----------



## Chrismettal (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich würde nach gebrauchten schauen, die dinger halten einiges aus von zeit her, hab selber nen gebrauchten mit mehreren vorbesitzern gekauft
(Yamaha Rx-V359)
für 90€ bekommen, neupreis GLAUB ICH bei 150-200€ (?)


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hier noch ein Foto des Anschlusspanels meines Fernsehers, und ein Link zu den Anschlüssen einer PS3 Slim. 

Neue Sony Slim PS3 veröffentlicht – Schlanker und sparsamer - HDTV-Space

EDIT:
Der USB Anschluss ist übrigens per Firmware deaktiviert - könnt man zwar flashen, aber ich will die Garantie nicht verlieren.


----------



## 1821984 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Also zum Anschluss:

Wenn der Reciever den Sound vom HDMI abgreifen kann und nicht nur durchschleust:
PS3 = per HDMI an Reciever
DVD/ Blue-ray = per HDMI an Reciever
Sat empfänger mit HDMI = per HDMI an Reciever 
Sat empfänger analog = Scart an TV und Sound (Cinch oder Digital) an Reciever
CD-Player = per Cinch an Reciever

Vom Reciever wird nun ein HDMI-Kabel zum TV gelegt.

Wenn der Reciever nur HDMI durchschleust:
PS3 = per HDMI an TV und per digitalen Soundausgang (Optisch/koaxial) an Reciever
DVD / Blue-Ray = siehe PS3
Sat empfänger mit HDMI = siehe PS3
Sat empfänger ohne HDMI = per Scart an TV und Soundausgang (Digital oder Analog) an Reciever

noch ein paar Grundsachen:
analog = Cinchkabel (Rot/Weiß) oder Scart mit entsprechender Videobuchse (nur Stereobetrieb)
Digital = optisches Glasfaserkabel oder Koaxial (jeweils nur 1 Ader)  Da wird aber nur der Sound durchgegeben. Ohne dieses bzw. HDMI erhälst du kein 5.1 Signal an dein Reciever!!!

HDMI beinhaltet natürlich beide Signalquellen (Bild/Ton) nur da kommt es auf den Reciever an!

Frage: hat dein TV nur 1x HDMI???

Ach nochmal so als Tip: Ich habe mir mein Heimkino über 1 Jahr lang langsam zusammen gekauft aber ich wusste vorher schon, was es können muss und was ich damit machen will. da solltest du mal kurz in dich gehen undüberlegen! Denn ein system was du dir nachher für bestimmtest Geld kaufst und es deine erwartungen nicht erfüllt, dass ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr von dir schreiben. Wie sind deine finanzielen Mittel? bist du noch schüler? Hörst du eher Musik oder schaust du eher Filme? Wie lang soll das system halten? Fragen über Fragen aber manch einer hat seine anlage sein halbes Leben lang.

So hab jetzt nochmal am anfang nachgelesen!!! 
An deiner stelle würde ich folgender weise anfangen. Ich würde mir einen vernünftigen Reciever kaufen der vielleicht auch seine 250-300€ kostet. Wenn Lautsprecher vorhanden sind, erstma nur die ran. Sonst ggf. paar krachmacher für 50-100€ dazu und lass alles erstma spielen! Dann fängst du an und suchst dir ein entsprechendes Soundsystem aus. Gehst ma Probehören und vergleichst am besten mal Lautsprecher die nur 100€ kosten und welche die mal 500-1000€ Stck kosten. Da wirst du dann einen großen 
aha-effekt haben und dir ernsthaft gedanken machen, in welche richtung du gehst! da kann dir aber nur deine eigene Meinung helfen. Soundsysteme für Heimkino findest du bei Canton/Heco/Magnat usw.. Diese Hersteller bieten vom einsteiger bis zum High-End alles an!


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Danke erstmal für die wirklich spitzenmässigen Antworten  war übers Wochenende nicht am PC, daher erst jetzt meine Antwort. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Also zum Anschluss:



Von den Kabeln her kenne ich mich jetzt ich aus, das wird denke ich hinhauen. Ich glaube am anschließen solls nicht scheitern, es geht mir darum gleich einen Receiver zu kaufen, an dem ich "alles" anschließen kann, was ich so brauche. 




1821984 schrieb:


> Frage: hat dein TV nur 1x HDMI???



Öh gute Fragen... werde ich am Nachmittag mal checken, war das WE über bei meiner Freundin, kann ich aber heute nach der Arbeit checken. Normal hab ich mir den Fernseher gekauft, eben weil er mehr als einen HDMI-Anschluss hat 



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mein Heimkino über 1 Jahr lang langsam zusammen gekauft aber ich wusste vorher schon, was es können muss und was ich damit machen will.



Deswegen gibt es ja diesen Thread, ich will schauen was mir das kostet, und was ich da kaufen muss. Dann kauf ich mir das Stück für Stück, wie hier empfohlen - auf einmal kann ich mir es sowieso nicht leisten  außerdem ziehe ich erst im Herbst/Winter um, derzeit kann ich gar kein 5.1 System aufstellen. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr von dir schreiben. Wie sind deine finanzielen Mittel? bist du noch schüler? Hörst du eher Musik oder schaust du eher Filme? Wie lang soll das system halten? Fragen über Fragen aber manch einer hat seine anlage sein halbes Leben lang.



Also ich bin 23 Jahre jung, beende derzeit mit einem Praktikum (mit etwas Gehalt) mein Bachelorstudium zum Interaction Designer, Usability and Accessability Engineer. Wohne deswegen noch bis Ende Juli in Wien (AUT), und ziehe dann bis Herbst/Winter wieder zu meinen Eltern bis ich meine Prüfung habe und entweder Masterstudium oder Arbeit beginne. Bei meinen Eltern hab ich eine 30qm Zimmer, und kann dort nur eine 2.0/2.1 Anlage aufstellen. Ich schaue hauptsächlich Filme oder spiele PS3 mit der Anlage, jedoch würde meine Freundin wohl auch Musik damit hören - macht sie gerne und singt auch dazu usw. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Soundsysteme für Heimkino findest du bei Canton/Heco/Magnat usw.. Diese Hersteller bieten vom einsteiger bis zum High-End alles an!



Canton und Heco kenn ich überhaupt nicht, werde ich mir mal anschauen. bis jetzt würde mein Plan wie folgt aussehen: 

Receiver:
http://194.177.130.254/webshopat/shop/redirect.aspx?iNr=115187&engine=GEIZHALS.AT

Front (fürs erste, werden dann Rear):
Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 Kompaktlautsprecher Paar schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
(wie gesagt, hab gelesen, dass die Rear etwas kleiner sein sollen)

Front (später)
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Kompaktlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Center
Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 Centerlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Subwoofer
Kenwood SW-40HT Subwoofer (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Wie gesagt, werde mir mal die anderen Hersteller anschauen - kannte bis jetzt ja nur Teufel, Edifier, Logitech und die anderen "billig" Hersteller


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Idealerweise sind die Rears identisch mit der Frontachse. Kleinere Boxen sidn eine Notlösung für Leute mit wenig Platz.
Den Subwoofer würde ich nicht nehmen. Da würde ich lieber zuerst auf einen Sub verzichten als den einzusetzen. Der Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Sub wäre das mindeste was ich einsetzen würde.


----------



## -Fux- (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Hi.
Sorry das ich erst jetzt meinen Senf dazugebe,
Diese wirklich billigen Magnat Monitor Teile 
Auch mit einem günstigen Sub wirst du da nicht viel Freude haben...
Schaff dir lieber ein gutes Paar Standlautsprecher an, auch hier rate ich von Magnat ab (Nur kaufen wenn wirklich nicht mehr Budget vorhanden ist und es unbedingt neu sein muss)
Nie an den Lautsprechern sparen, lieber einen etwas günstigeren Receiver kaufen.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt neue sein müssen: ebay 
Ich hab vor ca. 6 Monaten ein paar Mirage FRx7 für 80€ (!) geschossen.
Geh doch mal probehören (Fachhandel oder zur not bei Media Markt o.Ä.) und vergleiche dort ein 5.1 System mit einem gleichteuren paar Standlautsprecher.
Du wirst merken das die Standlautsprecher das wesentlich bessere Klangerlebnis hergeben (im selben Preisbereich!)
Auch Standlautsprecher lassen sich 1A in ein 5.1 System integrieren 

Auch gute (gebrauchte) Verstärker/Receiver kann man bei ebay erstehen.
Sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben z.B. die (schon etwas betagten) Geräte von Technics. (Achtung!: nur Stereo! die 5.1 Geräte von Technics sind ...Müll...)

Zu guter letzt ist Klang immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, nichts, wirklich nichts, geht über Probehören!

lg Fux


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich würde auch nicht diesen sub nehmen


In deinem fall würde ich zu dem hier greifen

Yamaha YST SW 012 Advanced YST II Subwoofer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ansonsten find ich dein Set schon sehr gelungen ^^



EDIT: nur noch eine kurze frage am rande, kennt sich jemand von euch mit AKAI boxen aus ?? ich habe 2 vom typ SR-HA101
als front boxen, kann jemand mir sagen wie alt die sind und wie viel die kosten würde heutzutage ?
danke


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ja, Momentmal! Schlägt euich das Wetter auf die Fähigkeit lesen zu können!?
Jetzt nehmt euch nochmal Zeit, wickelt euch nen kaltes Tuch um den Hals und lest meinen Post nochmal 



Spoiler



und ihr werdet merken, dass ich meine Aussage auf den vom TE ausgewählten Kenwood-Sub bezog und das so im Empfehlungszusammenhang in ähnlicher Preiskategorie steht


.


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ja ich meinte ja den Sub den der TE ausgewählt hzatte, ich würde ihn nicht nehmen, der Yamaha überzeugt mich mehr

und JA, das wetter zerfrisst mir die gehirnzellen


----------



## -Fux- (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich wollte dich in keiner Weise "übergehen" 
Wollte damit nur Verdeutlichen dass größer Standlautsprecher heißen sollte und nicht größere Magnat Monitor (z.B. die 200er)

Zum Subwoofer: Wenn man ein system mit guten Standlautsprecher hat, ist ein Sub nebensächlich...
Er sollte vorerst NUR in ein paar investieren und den Sub (vorerst) weglassen.
lg Fux


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich würde schon einen Sub kaufen, wenn er sich die Magnat monitor boxen kauft würd ich auf jeden fall einen Sub dabeisetzen, Bei standlautsprtechern geb ich Fux recht, aber bei kompaktboxen braucht man meiner meinung nach einen Sub 

Aber is halt meine meinung, muss nich heissen das das jeder so sieht


----------



## -Fux- (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Wenn kompakt dann mit Sub, das ist klar 
Aber in dem Preisbereich sind 2 Standlautsprecher ohne Sub besser als 2kompakte mit Sub


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich bin eh für 5 grosse mit sub 

muss selber nach und nach aufrüsten, die Magnat 200er wollte ich mir vlt auch anschaffen


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich meinte auch nicht die Monitor200-Regalboxen, sondern den hier: Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland als Subwooferalternative zum Kenwood . Ich glaub wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet.
Die 200er Heco in der Front von Anfang an an wären aber auch wünschenswert, weil die brauchen keine Subwooferunterstützung im Stereobetrieb wenn mans mitm Pegel nicht komplett übertreibt .


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Oke, um das klarzustellen
wir sind beide dafür das der Subwoofer den der TE auserwählte, nicht gut ist 

ich schlage den Yamaha vor, Du den Magnat 201A 

jetzt haben wirs


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Wenn er das maximale Budget für den Sub nennt würde ich noch was anderes Vorschlagen . Der Magnat ist halt meiner Meinung nach der günstigste Brauchbare SUb.


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn er das maximale Budget für den Sub nennt würde ich noch was anderes Vorschlagen . Der Magnat ist halt meiner Meinung nach der günstigste Brauchbare SUb.



hmm... also für den ersten schwung ist das budget wohl ca. 300euro, also für 2.0 boxen und reciever. 

aber danach hängt der preis von preis/leistung ab, also 150euro sind schon okay für einen guten sub. mehr würde ich dafür nicht ausgeben. für das hifi zeug gebe ich denke mal mehr aus, da hat man ja eh ewig. daher sind derzeit so 600euro für alles zusammen geplant - so über 2 jahre angeschafft. 

@Chrismettal:
ist magnat für dich generell nicht zu empfehlen? wird hier ja oft empfohlen, und die leute scheinen zufrieden zu sein, hab mir jetzt canton und heco angeschaut, aber die gefallen mir vom design her nicht so (außer die canton XXL um 200euro... aber die sind mir ehrlich zu teuer). warum ist für dich magnat nicht so gut? 

Was sagt ihr zu diesen standlautsprechern? 
Magnat Monitor Supreme 2000 Standlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Am gebrauchtmarkt werd ich mich erst umsehen wenn es schlagend wird mit der anschaffung, August usw. - geht mir mehr ums grundsätzliche verständnis.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht diesen sub nehmen
> 
> 
> In deinem fall würde ich zu dem hier greifen
> ...



Die Akai bj 1986 gegenwert 10-20€ maximal, 35Watt hamse, ist absolut nix tolles... 

Den Kenwood woofer würd ich genauso wenig nehmen wie den Yamaha woofer. Dann lieber die 100€ in Standboxen investieren, hat man mehr von. 

Allerdings wenn Subwoofer in der preisklasse würd ich definitiv den Magnat vorschlag von NFS Game nutzen, der macht alles in allen nen besseren eindruck als der Yamaha und der Kenwood.

PS ; Die meisten haben ne abneigung gegen Magnat die ziemlich unbegründet ist, Magnat hat sich einst nen schlechten Ruf im Carhifi Sektor gemacht und da färbt die meinung leider ab, ist aber ziemlich unbegründet da die CarHifi sachen sich unterscheiden von den HomeHifi sachen bei Magnat, bei HomeHifi hat magnat schon sehr hochwertige HighEnd sachen gebaut, was die meisten aber nicht wissen weil sie Magnat mit billigen CarHifi assozieren


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Magnat hat sich früher mal den Ruf mit unterirdischen Car-Hifi-Produkten versaut. Die Home-Hifi-Produkte sind in der Einsteigerklasse aber gut, viele sind damit sogar sehr glücklich (zurecht wie ich finde, denn wirklich mies sind die nicht). Hör die Lautsprecher doch mal Probe. Die 2000er sollte es sogar im MM geben, obwohl nen Fachhändler natürlich besser wäre .


----------



## Chrismettal (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich habe nie gesagt Magnat seien schlecht ? ganz im gegenteil, ich will mir selber welche kaufen   ich kenn bisher nur die 100er vom klang her, also viel kan ich zu denen nciht sagen


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Nee das war zum Fuchs . Er war (glaube ich) der Meinung, dass Magnat nicht der Brüller sei .


----------



## -Fux- (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die 200er Heco in der Front von Anfang an an wären aber auch wünschenswert, weil die brauchen keine Subwooferunterstützung im Stereobetrieb wenn mans mitm Pegel nicht komplett übertreibt .


Darauf wollte ich hinaus  Vernünftige Standlautsprecher brauchen nicht unbedingt einen Sub als unterstützung.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Magnat hat sich früher mal den Ruf mit unterirdischen Car-Hifi-Produkten versaut. Die Home-Hifi-Produkte sind in der Einsteigerklasse aber gut, viele sind damit sogar sehr glücklich (zurecht wie ich finde, denn wirklich mies sind die nicht). Hör die Lautsprecher doch mal Probe. Die 2000er sollte es sogar im MM geben, obwohl nen Fachhändler natürlich besser wäre .



Ich mag den Klang der günstigen Magnat nicht, meiner Meinung nach viel zu sehr auf ungenauen, brummenden Bass ausgelegt (wie die meisten günstige Lautsprecher). Sind was für die Leute die sich zwei 12 Zöller in den Kofferraum bauen
Wenn man preislich ein paar Klassen höher nachschaut sieht es ganz anders aus 

Ich würde ein paar Heco Victa oder Canton GLE den Magnat Monitor in jedem Fall vorziehen.
lg

Edit: 
Nochmal:Ich habe nichts gegen Magnat, nur die günstigen sind meiner meinung nach nichts.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Dafür gibts ja verschiedene LS für verschiedene Hörtypen . Für Umsteiger von Brüllwürfelsystemen sind die günstigen Magnats gar nicht sooo schlecht . Klar, High-End ist wirklich was anderes. Aber wenn die Besitzer damit zufrieden sind... .


----------



## -Fux- (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja verschiedene LS für verschiedene Hörtypen . Für Umsteiger von Brüllwürfelsystemen sind die günstigen Magnats gar nicht sooo schlecht . Klar, High-End ist wirklich was anderes. Aber wenn die Besitzer damit zufrieden sind... .



Klar, gegen so ein "Brüllwürfelsystem" sind die Magnat top.
Aber kein vergleich zu den von mir genannten, und die sind wirklich nicht viel teurer 
lg


----------



## relgeitz (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Klar, gegen so ein "Brüllwürfelsystem" sind die Magnat top.
> Aber kein vergleich zu den von mir genannten, und die sind wirklich nicht viel teurer
> lg



danke erst mal herzlich an alle dir mir geholfen haben, wirklich toll. jetzt kenn ich mich wenigstens ein bissl besser aus  

ich werd wohl bei magnat bleiben, die heco und canton sind mir etwas zu teuer, kosten doppelt so viel, und das sprengt einer seits mein budget, und zweitens meine persönliche schmerz grenze, ich glaube mehr brauch ich einfach nicht. 600euro wird wohl reichen für ein gutes system für meine ansprüche, und es wird hoffentlich auch lange seinen dienst tun  

noch ein paar abschließende fragen. kann ich eigentlich kompaktboxen mit standlautsprechern kombinieren? die coach wird wohl an der wand stehen, da wollte ich die kompakt lautsprecher etwas in ohrhöhe links und rechts aufhängen. oder doch lieber gleich vier standlautsprecher? 

wäre dann in etwas so: 
jahr eins:

553er
Magnat Quantum 553 Kompaktlautsprecher Stück schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

oder 200er
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Kompaktlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
(werden dann als rear neben die coach gehängt - siehe frage oben)
ob 503 oder 200 entscheidet die optik, muss ich mir erst im laden anschauen, weiß nicht ob die 2000 mit den 553er optisch zusammen passen - soll ja auch zgleich schauen 

http://194.177.130.254/webshopat/shop/redirect.aspx?iNr=115187&engine=GEIZHALS.AT
(receiver)

jahr zwei (nach dem Umzug):
Magnat Monitor Supreme 2000 Standlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

und dann noch center
Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 Centerlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

und sub
Magnat Monitor Supreme Sub 201A schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

alles zusammen: 
677 Euro, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich den Sub brauch  - der Preis erschreckt mich jetzt zwar ein weniger naja ^^


----------



## -Fux- (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> ich werd wohl bei magnat bleiben



Okay, aber bitte geh probehören! Glaub mir, wenn du "einfach so bestellst" und in absehbarer zeit ein paar andere Lautsprecher hörst, welche dir besser gefallen, wirst du dich richtig ärgern 




> 553er
> Magnat Quantum 553 Kompaktlautsprecher Stück schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> 
> oder 200er
> Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Kompaktlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


Also ich hab die beiden noch nicht im direkten Vergleich gehört aber ich würde mal tippen das die 533er klanglich schon wieder eine ganz andere Welt wie die 200er sind.



> die heco und canton sind mir etwas zu teuer, kosten doppelt so viel,



Also die Heco sind nicht teurer als die Magnat Monitor 2000...



> kann ich eigentlich kompaktboxen mit standlautsprechern kombinieren?


Ist kein Problem, braucht nur ein bißchen Feintuning am Receiver 



> oder doch lieber gleich vier standlautsprecher?


Lautsprecher des selben Typs klingen natürlich etwas ausgeglichener 



> wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich den Sub brauch


Mit 2 Standlautsprechern weniger, mit 4 Standlautsprechern sicher nicht.

Ich würde dir aber empfehlen zuerst 2 Standlautsprecher zu kaufen und dann 2 kleine nachzukaufen.

Noch etwas zum Verstärker: Die Impedanz der von dir gewählten Magnat Monitor ist 4-8 Ohm (wie auch bei z.B. den Hecos), die des Verstärkers aber 6 Ohm. Bei Partypegel (oder generell hohen Lautstärken) könnte der Receiver Probleme machen (wird sich abschalten).
Die Impedanz der Lautsprecher sollte die des Verstärkers/Receivers nicht unterschreiten. 
Und nein 4-8 ist nicht 6 

Ich hoffe ich konnte noch ein wenig klarheit schaffen

gruß Fux


----------



## 1821984 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Och mensch manchmal ist es ein trauerspiel.

Also mein Tip vom Geld her! 

Yamaha Reciever irgendwas von 200-250€ da mit es auch was brauchbares ist. Manchmal hat MM oder Saturn da ganz gute angebote.
Ich selber habe einen RX-v 461 und bin zufrieden, bis auf, dass der das HDMI-Signal nur durchschleift!

Subwoofer habe ich ein Infinity Primus 8" mit 100 Watt Dauerleistung. Langt für Alltag. Habe ich aber auch schon an seine Grenzen gebracht. Sound ist sehr gut. Qualität das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe in dieser Preisklasse. Infinity ist leider sehr schwer zu bekommen hier!!! Liegt neu bei ca. 200€
http://www.amazon.de/Infinity-Primu...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1279006067&sr=8-6

5.1 habe ich das Heco Victa Set. Manch einer ist davon nicht begeistert aber mir gefällt der Klang. Bezogen auf den Preis ist er sehr gut. 
Front sind die Victa 600 (sehr schlank gehalten) Preis ca. 350-380€ das Paar
Center gibt es nur einen von den Victas Preis ca. 100€
Rear sind die kleinen Victas 200 Preis ca. 100€ das Paar

Kabel nochmal 50€ für Sub und Digitalkramm!! Alles in allem knapp 1000€ für die einstiegsklasse.

Magnat kan ich nichts zu sagen außer, dass mir damals mal die endstufe (Auto) in zwei Jahren 3 mal inne Grüze gegangen ist. Magnat kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus oder Auto!

Bei einem Canton System kann man wohl 1000€ nur für die Lautsprecher einplannen und der Reciever sollte nen bischen Kräftiger sein. Alles in allem also ca. 1500€ war mir dann zuviel aus damaliger sicht.

Ach der Preis bei den Heco Victa 700 ist stckpreis nech!!! (der link imvorigem Post)

Auch bei standlautsprechern kann ich in dieser Leistungsklasse immer einen Sub empfehlen. Ein Reciever hat in dieser Preisklasse einfach zu wenig Power um die Lautsprecher (egal ob Regal oder Stand) zu so einem Tiefgang zu bekommen. Da kann man lieber schön den Bass nur übern Sub laufen lassen. Trennfrequenz irgendwo zwischen 80 und 160Hz je nach System und gut. Der Yamaha reciever kann nachher auch beide (Front und Sub) mit Bass versorgen!!!


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

das heißt ich sollte mich nach einen receiver mit 4 oder weniger Ohm umschauen? 

Yamaha RX-V 367 titan - 5.1 AV-Receiver - Yamaha | redcoon sterreich

Was haltet ihr von dem hier? Das einzige das mich stutzig macht ist folgendes (siehe Quote). Werden nicht alle Lautsprecher gleich angeschlossen, also entweder 4x optisch, oder 4x koaxial?

Und ist AUX = Klinke? Wikipedia hat mir die Frage nicht ganz beantworten können 



> 2x digitale Audio-Eingänge (optisch)
> 2x digitale Audio-Eingänge (koaxial)



Bei den Boxen werde ich wohl zu den Heco Standlautsprechern greifen, und entweder Magnat 200er als Rears nehmen, oder noch mal 2 Heco (kommt aufs Geld an). Werde aber versuchen das Ganze gebraucht zu bekommen. Kann man zwei unterschiedliche Hersteller kombinieren? (hab ich das schon mal gefragt )


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Wenn Yamaha dann eine preisklasse höher, der billigste ist naja nicht der beste. ( hab selbst nen Yamaha ) grad bei Stereo ist der bisl zu schwach auf der brust ohne Subwoofer. 

Was meinst du damit das nicht alle Lautsprecher gleichzeitig angeschlossen werden ??? Die Lautsprecher werden wie gewohnt alle normal angeschlossen. Das was du da meinst sind die Eingänge ! 

Er hat 2 Optische Eingänge und 2 Coax Eingänge für die Digitalen Signale, beim Coax wird das digitale signal über ein Cinch kabel übertragen.

Aux = Auxiliary = Line In = 2 Cinch eingänge für nen Stereo Signal. 

Unterschiedliche Hersteller kannst du Kombinieren, allerdings sollte die Klangcharakteristik schon ähnlich sein von den Lautsprechern.


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



dfence schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit das nicht alle Lautsprecher gleichzeitig angeschlossen werden ??? Die Lautsprecher werden wie gewohnt alle normal angeschlossen. Das was du da meinst sind die Eingänge !
> 
> Er hat 2 Optische Eingänge und 2 Coax Eingänge für die Digitalen Signale, beim Coax wird das digitale signal über ein Cinch kabel übertragen.



nicht gleichzeitig sondern gleich. Ach so, Coax und optischen Eingänge sind für die Geräte (TV, PS3 usw.) und nicht für die Lautsprecher. Aber ich hab da jetzt nichts gelesen über die Lautsprecheranschlüsse. Werden wohl 4 oder 5 sein müssen, für jeden Lautsprecher einer nehme ich an. 

Reicht der Yamaha nicht für meine Ansprüche? Der nächste mit 4 Ohm würde über 250 Euro kosten  

Naja die Lautsprecher werden sich nach Finanz bzw. Angebot am Gebrauchtmarkt orientieren müssen


----------



## Gast12348 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ups mein fehler, grad eben gemerkt das ist ja schon einer der größeren, der kleinste wär der RX-V365 gewesen, könnt also schon ausreichen. 
Da es sich um nen 5.1 Verstärker handelt kannst du 5 Lautsprecher anklemmen und ein Aktiv Subwoofer. Das ist üblich bei nem Dolby Digital Verstärker. 

Was die Impendanz angeht, die meisten AVR´s können 4 ohm abhaben, nur die Händlerangaben varieren da oft ob sie jetz die leistung mit 4 ohm angeben, mit 8 ohm, oder mit 6 ohm. 
Nen blick auf die Herstellerseite und das Datenblatt beim Hersteller geben aufschluss was man genau anschliesen kann


----------



## -Fux- (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



dfence schrieb:


> Was die Impendanz angeht, die meisten AVR´s können 4 ohm abhaben, nur die Händlerangaben varieren da oft ob sie jetz die leistung mit 4 ohm angeben, mit 8 ohm, oder mit 6 ohm.
> Nen blick auf die Herstellerseite und das Datenblatt beim Hersteller geben aufschluss was man genau anschliesen kann


Richtig, allerdings sind viele Verstärker garnicht für 4 Ohm zugelassen bzw. zu gebrauchen.



relgeitz schrieb:


> Reicht der Yamaha nicht für meine Ansprüche? Der nächste mit 4 Ohm würde über 250 Euro kosten


Der sollte für den Anfang dicke reichen 



1821984 schrieb:


> 5.1 habe ich das Heco Victa Set. Manch einer ist davon nicht begeistert aber mir gefällt der Klang. Bezogen auf den Preis ist er sehr gut.


 *zustimm* 



1821984 schrieb:


> Ach der Preis bei den Heco Victa 700 ist stckpreis nech!!! (der link imvorigem Post)



Jap, war der der Magnat Monitor aber auch 




1821984 schrieb:


> Ein Reciever hat in dieser Preisklasse einfach zu wenig Power um die Lautsprecher (egal ob Regal oder Stand) zu so einem Tiefgang zu bekommen.



Power hat nichts mit tiefgang zu tun 
Und der von ihm gewählte hat definitiv genug "power" um 2 ordentliche Standlautsprecher zu betreiben!

@ relgeitz:
Bestell dir den Yamaha und 2 Standlautsprecher (welche du vorher probe gehört hast), falls die die Bassleistung nicht reicht, was ich mir bei bspw. den Victa 700 nicht vorstellen kann, kannst du dir immernoch einen Sub nachbestellen.

lg Fux


----------



## relgeitz (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Richtig, allerdings sind viele Verstärker garnicht für 4 Ohm zugelassen bzw. zu gebrauchen.



Auf der Yamaha Homepage ist der Receiver ebenfalls mit 4 Ohm angegeben. 




-Fux- schrieb:


> @ relgeitz:
> Bestell dir den Yamaha und 2 Standlautsprecher (welche du vorher probe gehört hast), falls die die Bassleistung nicht reicht, was ich mir bei bspw. den Victa 700 nicht vorstellen kann, kannst du dir immernoch einen Sub nachbestellen.



Ein arbeitskollege hat gerade gemeint, Teufel wäre auf jeden fall besser als das magnat system das ich zusammen gestellt habe: 

Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 300 Digital

5.1-Komplett-Lösung in gefälligem Design - Motiv 5 Digital 2

Vor allem das P/L verhältnis wäre auf jeden fall besser. Stimmt das?


----------



## Feuerreiter (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Das ist Unsinn.  Das ist ein Brüllwürfelset, es hält NIEMALS mit großen, richtigen Boxen mit  .


----------



## nfsgame (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Totaler schwachsinn. Wetten er hat noch nie was anderes als diesen Teufelsondermüll gehört!?


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



relgeitz schrieb:


> Ein arbeitskollege hat gerade gemeint, Teufel wäre auf jeden fall besser als das magnat system das ich zusammen gestellt habe:



Gepflegt ausgedrückt: Dein Arbeitskollege hat null Plan. Oder er will nicht, dass du was Besseres hast als ein Brüllwürfelset.


----------



## -Fux- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Kann mich da nur anschließen, Teufel ist sicher besser als die meisten 5.1 oder 2.1 systeme von z.B Logitech, aber gegen 2 Standlautsprecher von z.B. Heco ist das der letzte schrott 

Wie gesagt, der Yamaha receiver sieht vielversprechend aus, für den Anfang mehr als ausreichend 

Besuche doch mal einen Fachhändler und vergleiche Teufel mit Heco oder Magnat, selbst bei MM sollte so ein Vergleich möglich sein.

lg Fux


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> Besuche doch mal einen Fachhändler und vergleiche Teufel mit Heco oder Magnat, selbst bei MM sollte so ein Vergleich möglich sein.



Wohl kaum, Teufel ist Direktversender und deshalb gibts Teufel-Lautsprecher in keinem Elektro-Markt.


----------



## -Fux- (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

sorry, ich vergaß.
Da du ja ein Teufel-system und ein "richtiges" System besitzt, könntest du ja vllt. deine persönliche Meinung/Vergleich abgeben...
Somit wäre der "Fanboy-faktor" raus 
lg


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Teufel PC-Systeme sind halt für den PC gemacht. Wer nicht viel Wert auf Hifi legt und Spaß an viel Bass beim Zocken hat, wird von Teufel nicht enttäuscht. Wer Hifi für's Wohnzimmer möchte muss sich dementsprechend auch dort umschauen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> Da du ja ein Teufel-system und ein "richtiges" System besitzt, könntest du ja vllt. deine persönliche Meinung/Vergleich abgeben...
> Somit wäre der "Fanboy-faktor" raus



Also für den PC-Arbeitsplatz sind die Teufel-Systeme super, aber klanglich kommts natürlich nicht an Kompakt- oder Stand-Lautsprecher ran, da fehlt den kleinen Satelliten einfach das nötige Volumen.


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

Ich hatter damals auch so ein komplett system, ich muss schon sagen, der unterschied als ich dann mein Kompakt Ls system bekam war gewaltig, allein schon die Klarheit des klanges war hundert mal besser als beim alten system


----------



## relgeitz (15. Juli 2010)

*[GELÖST] Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*

okay, danke, dachte mir vll kann da 300 euro sparen und passt  

aber ich werd jetzt wohl mal 300 euro in die hand nehmen und den ersten Step kaufen. 

Wirklich herzlichen dank an alle für die top beratung  
probe hören muss ich natürlich noch gehen - wo weiß ich zwar noch nicht, aber des wird sich schon finden 

hoffentlich finde ich ein paar top teile am gebraucht markt, und kann da ein paar hundert euro sparen - werd auch einen thread in den markt hier stellen. 

noch mal danke, ich denke des is die beste lösung für mich


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer*



> Darauf wollte ich hinaus  Vernünftige Standlautsprecher brauchen nicht unbedingt einen Sub als unterstützung.


 Damit auch bei Filmen den Sub weglassen kann, muss man aber schon sehr tief in die Tasch greifen.

Ich hab im übrigen die Magnat und bin sehr zufrieden. Auch zahlreiche Tests haben schon bewiesen, dass man für den kleinen Geldbeutel schon recht gut klingenden Sound bekommt.

Test Magnat Monitor Supreme 800

Test Magnat Monitor Supreme 5.1


----------

